# Surefire M5



## Team Member (Jul 24, 2008)

Surefire have had their Millenium series for awhile now and we all know the names and numbers of them.
M1
M2 
M3
M3T
M4
and M6

But what happend with M5? Was there never any suitable light that could have filled up that space? Or...

And if there wheren`t any, what would you have liked to see as the M5?
...and now we are talking incans...


----------



## Illum (Jul 24, 2008)

:thinking:....:sigh:............ 
Thats interesting, I haven't thought much of it...seeing that there was almost an M2D:candle:
hm...yes......:naughty:...:twothumbs

thats a good question...


----------



## Gunnerboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Doesn't the number in that series correspond to the number of CR123A's the host requires?


----------



## Illum (Jul 24, 2008)

so does it seem...it would make sense for all the lights surefire sport except the P series


----------



## ttran97 (Jul 24, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> so does it seem...it would make sense for all the lights surefire sport except the P series



And the L. Well, it works for L1 and L2, but not L4.


----------



## fivemega (Jul 24, 2008)

*Adding a CR123A extender to M4 will make it M5 which is unbalance in weight and not practical for tactical use. However, I have done that and works perfectly with WA1166*


----------



## generic808 (Jul 24, 2008)

Like FM, I add a Detonator and dummy to my M4 at times. So I guess you could call it an M5 :nana:

FM, I just received your PM. Please start up that pre-sale because I'm sure you'll get more than enough interest for another run on the holders :twothumbs


----------



## ugrey (Jul 25, 2008)

I want to know where the M8 is. I want an 8 battery M series light that puts out 700 lumens. How about a spacer for the M6 and a different battery carrier and bulb? Come on PK, use some of that magic dust.


----------



## generic808 (Jul 25, 2008)

No M8 here but I do have the newly released M7 pictured next to an E1L!


----------



## Team Member (Jul 25, 2008)

generic808 said:


> No M8 here but I do have the newly released M7 pictured next to an E1L!




And you are probably going to mount that on your handgun 


Ok, no M5 then..


----------



## generic808 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, I had this on my baby Glock 26 but it was a bit front heavy :shrug: I guess it'll go onto the Mossberg 590 

:nana:


----------



## Tempest UK (Jul 25, 2008)

SureFire's numbering is something of a mystery...M1, M2, M3, M4, M6...but then L1, L2, _L4, L6_. 



Logic got lost somewhere along the way. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## lightemup (Jul 25, 2008)

Good one Generic :thumbsup:


----------



## Size15's (Jul 25, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> SureFire's numbering is something of a mystery...M1, M2, M3, M4, M6...but then L1, L2, _L4, L6_.
> Logic got lost somewhere along the way.


I did make my feelings known to PK and others in SureFire when I found out about the L4/L5/L6/L7 naming.
SureFire appears to have got themselves back on track since then even if the models are now more complicated with additional letters being added - E2DL, G2ZL, 6PDL but they are quite straight fowardd once you know what each letter means


----------



## rx78gp02 (Jul 26, 2008)

generic808 said:


> No M8 here but I do have the newly released M7 pictured next to an E1L!



That in essence is a metal kendo stick for self defense. lol


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 27, 2008)

Dang! The title on this thread got me so excited, I thought SureFire was releasing a brand new incan light..

Please, don't do this again...


----------



## LumenMan (Jul 28, 2008)

generic808 said:


> Yeah, I had this on my baby Glock 26 but it was a bit front heavy :shrug: I guess it'll go onto the Mossberg 590
> 
> :nana:


 
Can I mount your custom M7 on my Keltec P3AT ?


----------



## Illum (Jul 28, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> SureFire's numbering is something of a mystery...M1, M2, M3, M4, M6...but then L1, L2, _L4, L6_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

you forgot M20, but oh well 
well, its not really in the M series, more like on its own


----------



## Tempest UK (Jul 28, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> you forgot M20, but oh well
> well, its not really in the M series, more like on its own



Also forgot the L5 for some reason 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's (Jul 28, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> you forgot M20, but oh well
> well, its not really in the M series, more like on its own


I'm not immediately familiar with "M20" - please enlighten me :thinking:
Shirley you're not referring to the M20 Barrel Clamp Mount with Dual Weaver Rails?


----------



## ttran97 (Jul 28, 2008)

Size15's said:


> I'm not immediately familiar with "M20" - please enlighten me :thinking:
> Shirley you're not referring to the M20 Barrel Clamp Mount with Dual Weaver Rails?



I think *Illum_the_Nation* is referring to the various multiples of M6's as seen in this thread, including *cqbdude*'s M24 and *DM51*'s M42.


----------



## Illum (Jul 28, 2008)

Size15's said:


> I'm not immediately familiar with "M20" - please enlighten me :thinking:
> Shirley you're not referring to the M20 Barrel Clamp Mount with Dual Weaver Rails?



I'm thinking of the beast (I)...I guess normally people don't know it eats 20 cells on normal occasions

M for Megalight 
sorry bad example


----------



## Size15's (Jul 28, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I'm thinking of the beast (I)...I guess normally people don't know it eats 20 cells on normal occasions
> 
> M for Megalight
> sorry bad example


You mean the B1R-BK ?


----------



## Illum (Jul 28, 2008)

Size15's said:


> You mean the B1R-BK ?



in essence, yes


----------



## Solscud007 (Jul 28, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I'm thinking of the beast (I)...I guess normally people don't know it eats 20 cells on normal occasions
> 
> M for Megalight
> sorry bad example




I knew what you were refering to. I like to show off my M6 to my friends. Then i show them that it uses 6 batteries in comparison to my 6P and other two cell lights. then i tell them about the Beast and that it uses 20 batteries, it really sets things in perspective.

Does the Beast use 5 stacks of 4 batteries? does it use some sort of battery holder like the M6?


----------

